# Has anyone fished with the Phantom?



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Part of the Singapore ultra light jig stick group buy, I was just going to use my certate or saltiga 3500s on this rod but then I saw this reel and thought Id give it a go at $129.
http://daiwafishing.com.au/phantom-j/
Although the handle it comes with would have been fine, with jigging the intended purpose, I did spend the extra $40 on the rcs eva knob.








Ive gone off expensive reels due to servicing costs. Except for the ball bearings (lack of) the specs of the reel seem up to the task and if not, it wont hurt too much when the first big fish starts it smoking.
It will be perfect to cast slugs at longtails as well.

4 Bearings - 6kg Drag - Capacity PE 2 300m
Hardbodyz body and side plate 
Airbail 
Twistbuster II 
ABS 
Titanium nitride ball bearing line roller 
Infinite anti-reverse 
Machined aluminum power handle 
Hyper tournament water resistant drag system

Does anyone have one?


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I have one I bought at Christmas but have to finish the rod its supposed to go on - a PE 2-3 jigging stick. Unfortunately full time study and part time work has severely limited my free time.
There are kits available from ebay to upgrade some of the plastic bushes to metal bearings which may extend its life, or you can just buy the bearings locally yourself.
What was the handle you bought? Can see myself wanting to replace the existing one.
Rob


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Looked at the schematics on the Daiwa site Paul. It appears to have a solid no nonsense design. Good number of drag washers too. Servicing would be fairly simple. If it was mine I'd take the plastic gear cover plate off now and again and check for corrosion and give it an Inox. Daiwa tend to leave holes through to the gear case under those covers. Spooling it with colour change braid will save you a lot of jigs.


----------

